# Texas AG: I hope other states, churches enact concealed-carry policies after shooting



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

https://www.foxnews.com/media/texas-church-shooting-gun-laws-ken-paxton

Yep, only good guys with guns can stop bad guys with guns. Got that NY, NH, MD, CA? Disarming your populace only serves to make them easy victims, fact!

"The laws that forbid the carrying of arms are laws of such a nature. They disarm only those who are neither inclined nor determined to commit crimes.... Such laws make things worse for the assaulted and better for the assailants; they serve rather to encourage than to prevent homicides, for an unarmed man may be attacked with greater confidence than an armed man."
- Thomas Jefferson, _Commonplace Book_ (quoting 18th century criminologist Cesare Beccaria), 1774-1776


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Some neuraesthenic old lady in the New Jersey legislature is putting forth a law which will require gun owners to purchase large amounts of so-far-unavailable indemnity insurance, or be fined and go to prison.

Maybe that's a good thing, but I wouldn't go along with it unless she can guarantee that the bad guys, druggies, and gang-bangers will also buy that insurance. (Not likely, is it?)


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Some neuraesthenic old lady in the New Jersey legislature is putting forth a law which will require gun owners to purchase large amounts of so-far-unavailable indemnity insurance, or be fined and go to prison.
> 
> Maybe that's a good thing, but I wouldn't go along with it unless she can guarantee that the bad guys, druggies, and gang-bangers will also buy that insurance. (Not likely, is it?)


Seems obvious that the plutocrats in NJ can afford to hire professionals who in turn can afford the insurance (because the plutocrats can afford to pay for it). The neurasthenic old lady? Dunno. Maybe she has a plan.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

All of this, or anything even closely related to it, has nothing to do with "public safety", or for the children, or any other bull crap excuse...this is all about a bunch of weaklings, hiding behind a government shield, trying to enforce their will.


----------



## Electricmo (Dec 18, 2019)

I ignore the no carry signs unless on government property. Concealed means just that. Better to be alive than dead.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Electricmo said:


> I ignore the no carry signs unless on government property. Concealed means just that. Better to be alive than dead.


Well, I pretty much do it that way too, except for federal buildings and cop shops.


----------

